# Recommended engine oils for the 328d?



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

glangford said:


> I'd stick to Castrol OE


OK. Why is that?


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Any LL-04 approved oil is fine. That said, I'm thinking of trying the Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

d geek said:


> BMW & Castrol have a marketing agreement. That is why the oil fill cap and owner's manual mention Castrol. That said, any oil that carries BMW LL04 spec is fine for your car. In warmer climates you might consider choosing a 5W40 over a 5W30.
> 
> You can indeed buy BMW LL04 oils without going to a dealer for it :thumbup:


I just bought a quart/liter(?) of the Castrol Edge Professional 5w30 at Bavarian Auto today for $8.95.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been using the Lubro-Moly LL-04 5W-30 oil in both our diesel's. You can get it from the online sources like Bavauto.com.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

d geek said:


> Right now the local Advance Auto Parts has Valvoline 5W40 MST for $5.49/qt. If you shop for this brand make sure you get the 5W40 MST and not HST. The latter is BMW LL01.
> Check your local AAP to see if they have it on special:
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...st-vv966/10607849-P?zoneAssigned=1#fragment-1


IF you can find it. Many times the VW guys have some hook up at these parts stores and they'll scoop up all the oil. M1 ESP 5w30 (it's an advanced product btw) on sale maybe 2x year..forget about it. The oil is gone within 30 minutes of Pep Boys being opened. Drives me nuts these horders.

I just purchased some Castrol LL04 from the dealer for under $8. Not bad considering it's always there when I need it.

AAP never has LL04 in stock in my area. Napa may have it. Pep Boys does but it's $10+. Others require pre-order, but online can be had it you of course want to wait.


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

d geek said:


> Right now the local Advance Auto Parts has Valvoline 5W40 MST for $5.49/qt. If you shop for this brand make sure you get the 5W40 MST and not HST. The latter is BMW LL01.
> Check your local AAP to see if they have it on special:
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...st-vv966/10607849-P?zoneAssigned=1#fragment-1


My AAP had it on special so I purchased all 7 quarts they had in stock, but had to stop by NAPA to pick up the quart #8 and pay $9 for that one. 
I see Valvoline's spec sheet for the MST 5W-40 rates it at 0.78% sulfated ash and it meets LL04. Looks promising.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

rippjd said:


> My AAP had it on special so I purchased all 7 quarts they had in stock, but had to stop by NAPA to pick up the quart #8 and pay $9 for that one.
> I see Valvoline's spec sheet for the MST 5W-40 rates it at 0.78% sulfated ash and it meets LL04. Looks promising.


You guys in the US have many options to choose from. I don't see anything special about the Valvoline oil.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> You guys in the US have many options to choose from. I don't see anything special about the Valvoline oil.


Actually we only have ~2 that are "readily available ". M1 ESP 5w30, and Dealer Castrol. Valvoline, Penzoil Ultra, Red line, Lubro Moly all have to be ordered.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Actually we only have ~2 that are "readily available ". M1 ESP 5w30, Dealer Castrol. Valvoline, Penzoil Ultra, Red line, Lubro Moly all have to be ordered.


In Atlanta, my local NAPA stock the Lubro Moly in 5 liter jug and the Valvoline LL04 oil. They also have the oil filter for the 335d. As for the Mobil 1 ESP, it is stock at many autoparts store.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

montr said:


> In Atlanta, my local NAPA stock the Lubro Moly in 5 liter jug and the Valvoline LL04 oil. They also have the oil filter for the 335d. As for the Mobil 1 ESP, it is stock at many autoparts store.


Which one? The locations near me (Cobb) never carry it. It's all order for delivery. I've only seen on shelves M1 ESP at Pep Boys.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> Which one? The locations near me (Cobb) never carry it. It's all order for delivery. I've only seen on shelves M1 ESP at Pep Boys.


5420 Peachtree Industrial Blvd, Norcross, GA 30071
and
4789 Buford Hwy, Chamblee, GA 30341


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

montr said:


> 5420 Peachtree Industrial Blvd, Norcross, GA 30071
> and
> 4789 Buford Hwy, Chamblee, GA 30341


Interesting. Must be because of the tuner and body shops over there.


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

mecodoug said:


> I've been using the Lubro-Moly LL-04 5W-30 oil in both our diesel's. You can get it from the online sources like Bavauto.com.


Same here great oil...


----------



## darrelld (May 1, 2014)

Considering a diesel X3 and currently in the research phase. If anyone could pass along links to technical publications for the US BMW 2.0 twin turbo diesel it would be much appreciated. My 2 previous and current diesels were/are Volkswagens.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

darrelld said:


> Considering a diesel X3 and currently in the research phase. If anyone could pass along links to technical publications for the US BMW 2.0 twin turbo diesel it would be much appreciated. My 2 previous and current diesels were/are Volkswagens.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_N47


----------



## darrelld (May 1, 2014)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_N47


Thanks, looks as if that engine will be replaced by the new B47 in the 2015 X3.

http://www.bmwblog.com/2014/02/07/next-generation-bmw-b-code-engines/

Someone will have to beta test this one.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

LiquiMoly is the way to go. LL-04 rated, made in Germany, available at Napa in 5 litre jugs for a reasonable price


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

*Dealer Oil Change Kit*

Hi All,

Went by my local BMW dealer on Saturday and picked up the recommended oil and filter for my 328d so I can do a mid-cycle change. Thought you all might appreciate seeing what they sold me - all for the bargain price of just $75.  (meanwhile an oil change in my '94 Acura with 223K on the clock using Valvoline recycled oil and a Wix filter is $18, but I digress...I love this BMW)

Contents:
6 quarts of Castrol Edge Professional OE 5w-30 oil
1 filter element - comes with o-ring and brass drain plug washer, part no. 11 42 8 507 683

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Just from this spec sheet, Valvoline SynPower MST: Mercedes Benz 229.31; VW 502/505/505.01; (5W-30) BMW LL-04 (5W-30, 5W-40); Porsche (5W-40) - looks like the best oil.

Amsoil European Car Formula is "recommended" for similar if not better, specs but, historically, Amsoil has not acquired the actual certifications as far as I know. It is, however, usually a type IV or V oil vs. type III for many other "synthetics." Dunno if I would trust this.

PL


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> Just from this spec sheet, Valvoline SynPower MST: Mercedes Benz 229.31; VW 502/505/505.01; (5W-30) BMW LL-04 (5W-30, 5W-40); Porsche (5W-40) - looks like the best oil.
> 
> Amsoil European Car Formula is "recommended" for similar if not better, specs but, historically, Amsoil has not acquired the actual certifications as far as I know. It is, however, usually a type IV or V oil vs. type III for many other "synthetics." Dunno if I would trust this.
> 
> PL


I've toyed with the idea of trying a 40w. I just never see the MST and the dealer Castrol also has a 229.51 spec. FWIW the Porsche A40 spec is for 40w only. These days you'll almost never see a 30w with that spec. Porsche uses the C30 designation for the 30w. How about running a 20w-50??? (no formal approval) . Lol


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

The Castro Professional SLX LL04 is low SAPS. Here is the spec for the 0W-30, it state 0.7% SAPS:
http://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/Files/2C00764F01EEFFF0802577ED00480CC6/$File/BPXE-85KPQ6_0.pdf
http://msdspds.castrol.com/bpglis/FusionPDS.nsf/Files/1AF34CADB7DD16FD80257CC4005AF188/$File/PDS%20-%20SLX%20Professional%20OE%205W-30%20100413.pdf


----------



## DieselRacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Luiqui moly, only oil i have ever used in a diesel...


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

View attachment Low SAP Oils Short.pdf


Apparently low ash oil is associated with less carbon buildup: see slide 16.

I wonder if dealers get lazy and use LL01 instead thus exacerbating carbon buildup!?

PL


----------

